# Sundance Vacations



## dashulak (Apr 5, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience or know anything anything about Sundance Vacations (http://www.planwithtan.com)?

My inlaws recently made a "vacation club" purchase with them and my husband and I are concerned that they won't get what they think they're getting.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 17, 2010)

See this existing thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73297

Closing this one as redundant.


----------

